# New jigging rod build



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

I have not built a rod in a few years but I bought a new reel that needed a rod. I used an spinal blank that I have been saving. It is the old series 2 model that they sadly do not make anymore.

I did a connected spider cross warp. All black & silver. I also have gold rod wrapped just like this one . So now I have a matching set. Fuju Sic guides, alps reel seat & hyplon grips


----------



## hxchip (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice work! Wish I had the time or cash for a build like that.


----------

